# Glocks nowhere to be found



## 7starmantis (Mar 1, 2009)

I went out this weekend to purchase a Glock 26 for my wife (CCW) and I found that none of the gun stores in my area had Glocks period, let alone the 26. One place had two larger Glocks, but it really surprised me. They said CCW handguns are flying off the shelfs and they can't keep them in stock, as well as ammo. 

Was wondering if you guys are seeing the same thing in your areas? Dont really want to get into a political discussion about the cause, just if you have seen the same thing, and ideas where to get a 26 nowdays. 

AC


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 1, 2009)

I've noticed the same thing happening with AR's and AK's in my area.  Along with the more concealable ones as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2009)

Firearms are moving fast right now all over the place.  Obviously Glocks are in my opinion the best so they are moving really fast.  Still firearm dealers that I know are all smiles in this tough economy!


----------



## searcher (Mar 1, 2009)

We are having the same problem here in KS, but it seems to be slowing down.   I always check for Glocks on Glock Talk.    You can find some good deals there.

I have been waiting a month for my AR upper and I don't expect it anytime to soon.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 1, 2009)

This will show my naivety I'm sure, but are there legal issues or paperwork and such when buying or selling guns online? Do you guys purchase guns online and are happy with the results, etc?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Firearms are moving fast right now all over the place.  Obviously Glocks are in my opinion the best so they are moving really fast.  Still firearm dealers that I know are all smiles in this tough economy!



Brian, I prefer H&K over Glock, but that is just me.  


Everyone, I think the rush is over talks about serial numbers on casings, and additional restrictions on what can and cannot be bought. Most believe that if they own it already they will be grand fathered in. This might be true. In the past it did happen this way.


----------



## searcher (Mar 1, 2009)

7starmantis said:


> This will show my naivety I'm sure, but are there legal issues or paperwork and such when buying or selling guns online? Do you guys purchase guns online and are happy with the results, etc?


 

In order to purchase a firearm online, you need to have an FFL yourself or a person who has an FFL to receive the firearm for you. Then you have to do the check with the Gov. I have been happy with what I have received with online purchases, but you have to watch for scammers.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 1, 2009)

I got mine years ago. I am suprised at so many people who wait till the last moment (that is Obama and Co.'s gun grab) to buy their guns. I feel most Americans should be trained on how to shoot, even if they don't want to own one. 

I suggest searching a wider area to find your Glock 26! And make sure you get some Glock OEM 12 shot mags (yes 12 shot, Glock makes them!!!)

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 1, 2009)

searcher said:


> In order to purchase a firearm online, you need to have an FFL yourself or a person who has an FFL to receive the firearm for you.



just to expand on this...the way it works is to call or go to one of your local gun stores and have the dealer fax a copy of his FFL to the seller.  Then the seller sends the gun to your dealer and he transfers it to you.  There is usually a small fee ($20 or so is the average where I'm at).  Not really a big deal.

This guy has pretty good deals, I don't know if he has any 26s right now but you might keep him in mind.
http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1658544.html


----------



## Korppi76 (Mar 2, 2009)

Little offtopic question:
How good CCW is to shoot compared to bigger pistol?


----------



## lklawson (Mar 2, 2009)

Korppi76 said:


> Little offtopic question:
> How good CCW is to shoot compared to bigger pistol?


Most CCW pistols are smaller and lighter by design so that they can be more easily concealed and comfortably carried.  Since the laws of physics may not be repealed for reasons of comfort, this means that the self-same lighter, smaller guns are more difficult to shoot.

Many people, however, still carry full sized or nearly full sized pistols as CCW firearms.  They do this for various reasons, but often because they, as a personal preference, don't like the smaller firearms (hard to control, don't fit their hand, etc.) or because they have a wider selection of the chambering they prefer in a full sized auto (usually .45 ACP from what I've seen), or simply because it conforms with advice that they read from someone else.

In any case, firearms specifically designed for CCW are less "fun" to shoot with.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 2, 2009)

Glocks are in high demand, and in lower supply, since Gaston's company has to supply quite a few customers other than the American public.  They're trickling in, but they're going to be on back-order for a while, much like how it was in the spring of 2000.  

Even the used Glocks at my favorite local store are non-existant, although the local Academy Sports did have a few models of Glock pistols in stock.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 2, 2009)

Korppi76 said:


> Little offtopic question:
> How good CCW is to shoot compared to bigger pistol?


 
The Glock 26 is a very comfortable gun to shoot.  It's based on a locked breech mechanism, and the double spring recoil system does a very good job of soaking up the recoil, in addition to the polymer frame's flex dampening the recoil.  

It's the softest-shooting pistol in its class.  I can fire Winchester Ranger 127 grain +P+ loads out of mine, and it still feels quite mild.  Federal's 115 grain +P+ BPLE hollowpoint loads are also easily tamed.  

I do, however, prefer having the 12 round magazines (the standard 10 rounder with the factory +2 extender added), since this gives me a full three fingered grip.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 2, 2009)

7starmantis said:


> I went out this weekend to purchase a Glock 26 for my wife (CCW) and I found that none of the gun stores in my area had Glocks period, let alone the 26. One place had two larger Glocks, but it really surprised me. They said CCW handguns are flying off the shelfs and they can't keep them in stock, as well as ammo.
> 
> Was wondering if you guys are seeing the same thing in your areas? Dont really want to get into a political discussion about the cause, just if you have seen the same thing, and ideas where to get a 26 nowdays.
> 
> AC


 I work in the industry and any and all handguns are moving like crazy. No matter what the make.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 2, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> The Glock 26 is a very comfortable gun to shoot.  It's based on a locked breech mechanism, and the double spring recoil system does a very good job of soaking up the recoil, in addition to the polymer frame's flex dampening the recoil.
> 
> It's the softest-shooting pistol in its class.  I can fire Winchester Ranger 127 grain +P+ loads out of mine, and it still feels quite mild.  Federal's 115 grain +P+ BPLE hollowpoint loads are also easily tamed.
> 
> I do, however, prefer having the 12 round magazines (the standard 10 rounder with the factory +2 extender added), since this gives me a full three fingered grip.


I carry a Glock 27 (same gun as the 26, just chambered for .40 S&W) for concealment purposes.  I can and have carried the full size Glock 22 concealed, but it's tricky -- and I'm a pretty big guy.

Our armorers don't like the grip extender plus extra round because we've had some fail to feed issues because the spring is different; we just use the regular grip extender if we want it.  I've shot a 27 with the grip extender, without it, and using a full size magazine.  No big difference either way, though I have a little better control with the grip extender.  The full size mag can pinch the palm a bit...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> I carry a Glock 27 (same gun as the 26, just chambered for .40 S&W) for concealment purposes. I can and have carried the full size Glock 22 concealed, but it's tricky -- and I'm a pretty big guy.
> 
> Our armorers don't like the grip extender plus extra round because we've had some fail to feed issues because the spring is different; we just use the regular grip extender if we want it. I've shot a 27 with the grip extender, without it, and using a full size magazine. No big difference either way, though I have a little better control with the grip extender. The full size mag can pinch the palm a bit...


 
If you are using the grip extender, why not just use the full size frame? Does the shorter barrel add that much to the conceal factor? 

I like full frame or full size models myself.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 2, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> If you are using the grip extender, why not just use the full size frame? Does the shorter barrel add that much to the conceal factor?
> 
> I like full frame or full size models myself.


The grip extender adds maybe an inch, and actually seems to "round out" the profile a little...  And the barrel length helps a bit, too.  

My personal off-duty gun (a Model 27, as well) doesn't have the grip extender, but I'm issued one with the grip extensions.  Considering that I do carry that gun on the clock, the slight advantage in control is worth the little bit of extra length in the grip.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 2, 2009)

For my carry Glock 27 I use the 11 shot +1 Glock OEM mag. It has a finger rest. Plus it allows 12 shots fully loaded. Spare mag is a Glock 22 mag (yes 15 in that one.)

For the Glock 26 (9mm) the OEM Glock +2 mag (and it allows 13 shots fully loaded.) Then add a GLock 17 17 round mag as the 'spare'.

But sometimes I just carry my J frame .38 on the opposite side and no spare mag. The logic is, the .38 IS the spare mag (and it allows my left hand to draw.)

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Mar 3, 2009)

I used to carry a G26 with grip extenders and 17 rd magazines.    I gave that up and went back to carrying my G17.

Except in the winter when I can carry my G21sf, to big for summer carry.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I gave up looking for the 26 and actually found a place that had a 19 still and purchased it for myself and let my wife have the 26. Shot a box of ammo with it and really like it. shoots nearly identical to the 26 at least in my amateur hands. I was a little worried about concealability (my own word) but seems to be just fine. 

Hadn't shot in a while, forgot how much fun it was.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 9, 2009)

cool...the 19 is a great gun.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2009)

7starmantis said:


> Well, I gave up looking for the 26 and actually found a place that had a 19 still and purchased it for myself and let my wife have the 26. Shot a box of ammo with it and really like it. shoots nearly identical to the 26 at least in my amateur hands. I was a little worried about concealability (my own word) but seems to be just fine.


 
Concealing the 19 will be very easy, as long as you get a good quality holster, and a stiff, strong belt that fits the loops correctly.  

Mitch Rosen's Upper Limit Express is my favorite bang / buck (around 80 bucks for the holster), but for those who can't spend as much, the Desantis Mini Slide (either thumb break or open top) works very well, too.


----------

